# Wie finde ich solche Grafiken?



## DivDax (30. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin seit nun gut einer Stunde auf der Suche nach solchen Grafiken wie sie z.b. hier als Hintergrund verwendet wird.
Kenn vielleicht jemand eine Seite wo man lauter solcher Grafiken runterladen kann? 

Ich wäre euch echt dankbar! 


Gruß,
DivDax


----------



## therealcharlie (30. Januar 2006)

z.B.: hier


----------



## DivDax (30. Januar 2006)

Hab ich auch gefunden, leider haben die keine wirklich schöne bzw aufwendige Muster.


----------



## Xdreamer (30. Januar 2006)

Du kannst sie ja weiterverarbeiten und deinen Wünschen anpassen (Färben, zusammenfügen etc)

Mehr Links:

http://www.theinspirationgallery.com
http://k10k.net/ 
http://www.odigy.com/mucho/goodies/patterns/
http://www.briarpress.org/cgi-bin/b...s&uid=default&view_records=1&Category=Borders


----------

